# IPv6 link-local on cloned interfaces



## Sylgeist (May 10, 2014)

I'm setting up some new 10.0 servers with IPv6 and link-agg and vlan interfaces. The base interface is coming up with link-local addresses as well as the virtual interface. The manual doesn't mention anything about removing/disabling the address from the base interface. Is there a best practice for this or does it not matter?

Thanks!


----------

